# Roach type



## akalenak (Feb 14, 2005)

I read that feeding crickets to Mantids can be very bad for them, I see a lot of people feeding roaches, so here's my question. What type of roaches do you feed to them? I am interested in getting a Psuedocreobotra wahlbergii ( spiny flower mantis) and I want to do everything right. What do I feed him throughout the stages of his life? Any help would be great, thanks!!


----------



## Leah (Feb 14, 2005)

We feed lobster roaches, discoids, orange heads, distanti and 6 spots to ours. Most take small nymphs. Its best to vary the diet as much as possible.


----------



## akalenak (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot to ask this along with my previous question. Where can I purchase these roaches as food for my mantid ?( when i get one)


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with feeding crickets to mantids. That is pretty much all mine eat and they are fine. You just have to feed the crickets a good diet.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 14, 2005)

From my experience with rearing S. lineola, individuals reared primarily on lobster roaches were significantly longer and stockier than those reared primarily on crickets, and both were fed primarily on lab grade mouse/rat food supplemented with bread and lettuce.


----------



## The_Monk (Jul 12, 2005)

sorry for dragging up an old thread, but this is quite close to what I want to ask and seems pointless of starting another thread. My cockraoches that I keep as pets (Cuban Burrowing Cockroaches) are on a breeding frenzy and wondered if I could feed the excess to my African Mantis to help control numbers? Also I have some hissing roaches, numbers seem to be low compared to the Cuban's but could I also feed these to her?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Leah (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, you sure can, long as they are appropriately sized.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Monk, if you want to get rid of some of those hissin roaches, you can fire 'em across the pond my way. :wink:


----------

